# Dogs on the river



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

The only thing I disagree with is singling out the river. Dog owners should be cleaning up after their pooch anywhere they take them.

Bagging the shit and then leaving it has always puzzled me too. I see it a lot on the side of trails, and I used to assume they had bagged it, left it, and would pick it up on the return trip. That doesn't seem to be the case, though, since the bags of shit never seem to get picked up.


----------



## leo_amore (May 30, 2006)

Even more disgusting is all of the human shit at every camp out there. You can't walk 15' behind the Bench sites w/o stepping on a pile...most aren't even buried, one I almost stepped on had a perfect cross of twisted grass to hold the paper down. Like that will work.....


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Ya, for the love of dear god dog owners, please pick up your shit. Whether you realize it or not, you are being a lousy citizen when you don't, not to mention increasing the likely hood government land agency's will start to ban dog's where you want to boat.

It's just plain disgusting when you don't clean it up, dog shit is not a "natural" part of the eco system, all the other natural poop does not stink like that. Please don't be such a shit head.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

My dog poops in a bucket! He eats poop too. Cat poop, deer poop even other dog poop. I think most dogs eat poop so if you see a dog dropping one, he most likely already picked one up if ya know what I mean?? But in all my travels, I have come across more people poop and girly toilet paper from pee than all the uneaten dog poop in Idaho's wild lands.


Like Leo I have a problem with people poop too! 


Just saying......


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Agreed. We stopped at one of the campsites on the Green for lunch and were poking around to see if it would be a good site for next time. The groover area was completely overrun with toilet paper and dried human turds... we actually put rubber gloves on and picked it all up.
As far as dogs eating poop, my dog only eats poop if he thinks someone is going to get in trouble once a human discovers said poop. So yeah... he's a guilt-eater.

What ever happened to Jack Black's Va-poo-rizer?


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

I stepped in several cow pies on the Owyhee River, damn cow owners!


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

How about all the deer shit!


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Beside dog crap... why don't people pick up their own sh-t, their cigarette butts, their cans and bottles, their sunflower seeds... why do they play music on the river, spit, cuss, and otherwise annoy all of the rest of us?

People. Gah.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

If you get up to Montana there's coprolite everywhere I wish Fred and Wilma picked up after Dino!!!


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

*and those horses*

while we are at it, whether on a riverside trail, or on some other piece of awesomess, let's not forget about horses (which are not native species)...

or the damnable tamerisk, which may not shit, but is a nuisance and a pain in the ass...


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Try walkin around fraser, co some time when the snow melts, the place becomes a literal shit hole for about a month or 2 till some of it rot's. That color brown the fraser turns is not normal. As many people as we have on the mighty upper during a season, not picking up after your self and your pet makes a big difference. 

Kinda like the first river runners in the grand digging cat holes was not a big deal, until the grand started being run frequently, then shit got nasty. That's why we use groovers now.

A bunch of foul, purina fed crap in our rivers is not what they need.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

*You know what really chaps my ass...*



shappattack said:


> I stepped in several cow pies on the Owyhee River, damn cow owners!


If you'd have lifted up one of those cow patties after a good storm, you just mighta found yourself some magic mushrooms  Thanks for the laughs guys... maybe we should just call this thread "You know what really chaps my ass..."


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

soggy_tortillas said:


> If you'd have lifted up one of those cow patties after a good storm, you just mighta found yourself some magic mushrooms  Thanks for the laughs guys... maybe we should just call this thread "You know what really chaps my ass..."


If it gets all over your foot, you probably don't want to try flipping them over to look for shrooms... just sayin'

what really chaps my ass is Goose shit - it stinks! That and leather underwear I guess, but that's another story...


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

elkhaven said:


> leather underwear


That poor, poor cow.


----------

